# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авто-БТТ >  Урал 375(1:72,Industry Cleaning)

## dutic

Вот такая машинка получилась:

----------


## dutic

И ещё фото:

----------


## Марат

Нет слов... Полный реализм!

----------


## OKA

А ведь в 72-м масштабе места больше))

----------

